# Preventing Tail-Biting



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any tips on the prevention of tail biting? Do Bettas do it because they're bored? Is there anything I can do to keep mine interested in something else besides his tail?

If anyone has any suggestions please post!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'll copy and paste what i tell people about tail biting:

that's a pretty common thing in long-finned bettas, (and it's the reason i prefer short-tails and females. lol i have a tail biter). to see if it's tail biting, or fin rot, you need to see if you can get him to stop tail biting(if it's tail biting). to do that, you follow these steps i use:

is he an Halfmoon? they sometimes bite because their tails are too big.

can he see his reflection all the time, or another betta all the time? the stress from that, can cause them to bite their own tails out of frustration.

is there a current in his tank? sometimes, the current can stress them out if they have longer tails, and they'll bite it to relieve themselves of that stress.

are there lots of decorations in his tank? if there's too few decorations, he may be bored, and bite his tail to give him something to do(i had a delta who was like this.)

his tail WILL grow back, but it'll take time, and won't if you don't figure out the cause and put a stop to it. often, the simple act of giving him more decorations will stop it. my own delta, Dante, did it out of boredom. so, i gave him LOTS of plants, and he stopped it. if you want his tail to grow back a little faster, and better, get some Indian Almond Leaves. The tannins in them, help their tails grow back a little faster. i'm not sure HOW much faster, but it does help them grow back faster.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i'll copy and paste what i tell people about tail biting:
> 
> that's a pretty common thing in long-finned bettas, (and it's the reason i prefer short-tails and females. lol i have a tail biter). to see if it's tail biting, or fin rot, you need to see if you can get him to stop tail biting(if it's tail biting). to do that, you follow these steps i use:
> 
> ...


He's a VT. He can't see his reflection that I know of and I rarely EVER use the mirror for him to flare unless I need a clear pic, like, say, of his ripped fin. There's no current in his tank.
I think it may be the decor.  I REALLY would like to get some Anacharis next time I go to PetSmart. Thanks soooo much for the tips!!! I'm gonna be adding some soon!!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

no problem! i have a delta now that tail bites, but his issue is, his neighbor passed away. he and my blind HMPK, Theo, were neighbors, and he didn't mind Theo being in his sight 24/7. he didn't tail bite the whole time Theo was alive, but destroyed his tail after Theo passed. he stopped after i set him next to my female, Spy, though. i give up on stopping it, and just keep the water clean as possible to prevent infection.


----------

